# So Im GETTING DIVORCED



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Swfl (Jun 25, 2013)

wtf?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, man. But it happens. Guys become over-possessive or inattentive. Chicks became fat and shrill. Sometimes they just grow apart.

"Why are divorces so expensive? Because they're worth it."


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

holy shit, really?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

WOW, how did that happen?  Sorry to hear.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2013)

: (


----------



## Swfl (Jun 25, 2013)

that is why I NEVER let my wife go on vacation without me. JK


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

KOS im so sorry to hear that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

Me and tonya had fought for years...never could get it right...i would demand things...she would say she wont change...im saying shes not good enuff....a year ago we started getting in the groove...i was deleriously happy the first time i my life...i felt safe...sure of how stuff was going...well turns out she was stealing pills at her nurse job....lost her liscense...she did this for years....i has suspicions...but i was a coward....anyways...she got busted....before she got busted she told her mom about it...not me...i was devasted...the pills didnt bother me....the fact we will lose our house hurt but didnt kill me....she leaned on her mom at the moment she needed help the most.....she runs to her moms house every time we have a disagreement not even an arguement....so tried to be stable and absorb it all. She was cold and distant...blamed me for everything....said i ruined her life....told me how awful i was again and again....i lost all hope wed ever be connected the way i needed.....yay abandonment issues...so i did what i do when i dont get attention....huge mistake....i had kept straight for years...i promised her...i lied


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

And yes i dont have any friends and if i did the second they heard they would be hounding her so why the fuck would i tell them


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Me and tonya had fought for years...never could get it right...i would demand things...she would say she wont change...im saying shes not good enuff....a year ago we started getting in the groove...i was deleriously happy the first time i my life...i felt safe...sure of how stuff was going...well turns out she was stealing pills at her nurse job....lost her liscense...she did this for years....i has suspicions...but i was a coward....anyways...she got busted....before she got busted she told her mom about it...not me...i was devasted...the pills didnt bother me....the fact we will lose our house hurt but didnt kill me....she leaned on her mom at the moment she needed help the most.....she runs to her moms house every time we have a disagreement not even an arguement....so tried to be stable and absorb it all. She was cold and distant...blamed me for everything....said i ruined her life....told me how awful i was again and again....i lost all hope wed ever be connected the way i needed.....yay abandonment issues...so i did what i do when i dont get attention....huge mistake....i had kept straight for years...i promised her...i lied



If you don't mind me asking, how old is she?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

There are always two sides to every story.....the worst part in all of this is how much your son is going to suffer.


----------



## The Prototype (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry bro. You're a good guy. Everything happens for a reason. I think the important thing now is your kid and see that this doesn't effect him.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 25, 2013)

That is hard to deal with for sure. you guys both made mistakes so do whats right for the kid don't talk bad about each other in front of him and if anyone else does shut them down... you need to make this as painless as possible on the lil one. I speak from 2 generations of experience on this matter my folks and ME.  So if you wanna talk, shoot me a PM I'll give you a few tips that may help if you want them.


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2013)

Maybe its best for both of you. Just be civil and keep the kid out of it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

xyz said:


> there are always two sides to every story.....the worst part in all of this is how much your son is going to suffer.


i know....we are all three so close...i dont even now how to spend a day without them...im a dad ,a husband.she is my best friend


----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2013)

KOS.  I got divorced after 30 years together!  A little over a year ago.  Divorce sucks,. and so does living with someone who you cannot trust and confide in.  
I filed and did my paperwork ETC.  I gave her the house and took my stuff and started over.   It was fugged up year.  

If you ever want to talk about it PM me 

Best wishes,.    Remember  she will blame you and you need to tell yourself is what she says true or not.  If not true then forget about it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

doms said:


> if you don't mind me asking, how old is she?


she turns 27 soon


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jun 25, 2013)

NOW is the time to get that diet in check, hit the gym, and get fucking cut!!!

These types of situations suck so find something to keep you occupied. No matter what the problem is/was let this make you a better person for the future. 

This old black guy I work with once said... Strange pussy is the best pussy haha


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> NOW is the time to get that diet in check, hit the gym, and get fucking cut!!!
> 
> These types of situations suck so find something to keep you occupied. No matter what the problem is/was let this make you a better person for the future.
> 
> This old black guy I work with once said... Strange pussy is the best pussy haha



I don't know.

I think this is going to take A LOT out of anyone.  Trying to stick to any type of diet or train is going to be difficult at best.  The mental aspect of everything has to be totally different for people on the outside than for the person in the middle of it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

Strange pussy on top of our tradgedy caused this


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

Doesnt look so appealing right now...though it would make me tempoarily feel better....live in the now!


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jun 25, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I think this is going to take A LOT out of anyone.  Trying to stick to any type of diet or train is going to be difficult at best.  The mental aspect of everything has to be totally different for people on the outside than for the person in the middle of it.



Oh no doubt. I went through a bad break up a few years back and let it get the best of me. I let depression get to me and dropped down to 104lbs.

Just trying to let someone know that even if it's a bad time, life goes on around you.


----------



## ROID (Jun 25, 2013)

Life is difficult sometimes.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jun 25, 2013)

So is it final? Bro not gonna say I know how u feel but I been there with my wife and it got really close. But man hate to say it and sorry if I offend you, but prayer helped me man. Helped me through alot of grime and grit. Hope all works out for the best. Only thing id advise is to keep it low while the kiddo is around. It'll hurt him the most.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2013)

jagbender said:


> Remember  she will blame you and you need to tell yourself is what she says true or not.  If not true then forget about it.



This shit, right here. It's rare that a women will split nicely. More likely, she will do everything she can to totally fuck you up, both fiscally and mentally. A woman scored is one of the most vile things on this planet.

Assume that most of what she says is a lie. Don't trust her on anything. If it's a legal matter, get it on paper. Don't make a verbal agreement over anything.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

xyz said:


> i don't know.
> 
> I think this is going to take a lot out of anyone.  Trying to stick to any type of diet or train is going to be difficult at best.  The mental aspect of everything has to be totally different for people on the outside than for the person in the middle of it.


the last time we had this kind of scare it took me like 3 years to lose all the weight i gained...i am 237 today...from 320


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jun 25, 2013)

Concentrate on an easy split with the kid cuz custody battles get really ugly and general rule of thumb is dad is the bastard and mommy can do no wrong. Especially in the US. So try n get that settled prior to the divorce cuz bro. If she get sole custody it'll get very expensive.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

iz_vivit said:


> so is it final? Bro not gonna say i know how u feel but i been there with my wife and it got really close. But man hate to say it and sorry if i offend you, but prayer helped me man. Helped me through alot of grime and grit. Hope all works out for the best. Only thing id advise is to keep it low while the kiddo is around. It'll hurt him the most.



beleive it or not i grew up in church...knowledge and logic makes things hard to beleive...but...i beleive in miracles


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 25, 2013)

Fight for her and the kid. You made a vow. Keep it and quit being a pussy.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Sorry bro. I am going through the same thing and believe it or not, the online community has been quite a relief for me. If you ever need anything, let me know.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 25, 2013)

this is very unfortunate.  Im sorry for your and your wife.  I have basically no faith in a divine power. I do believe in a certain order to life though. I would suggest that in 5 years down the road when you have a true shared passion with another woman this will all make more sense.( who knows maybe it will be with her again )
move on... wish her the best and truly mean it. your not ever going to escape her. co-parent and do the best you can. 
some how I think you will be just fine


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

Im trying...THIS IS TOTALLY HER DECISION


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Im trying...THIS IS TOTALLY HER DECISION



That is the worse one bro. Makes you feel powerless and wonder wtf happened. I know how this feels. Same shit is happening with me. 2 kids, life, everything built around each other and she just wants to walk away.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

I know i fucked up...again...dont expect a get out of jail card...shes all like how could i ever trust you? Im like you just got finished lying to me for 4 years!...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> this is very unfortunate.  Im sorry for your and your wife.  I have basically no faith in a divine power. I do believe in a certain order to life though. I would suggest that in 5 years down the road when you have a true shared passion with another woman this will all make more sense.( who knows maybe it will be with her again )
> move on... Wish her the best and truly mean it. Your not ever going to escape her. Co-parent and do the best you can.
> Some how i think you will be just fine



yeah i actually suggested a trial sepration...we didnt have to see other people...but kinda go back to dating(each other) ...just try to eliminate whatever pressure she was feeling


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

can I ask how she found out about the strange ass?


I'm asking because if its something you told her about I would look very deep within myself to ask "why". It seems you've carried out your own self fulfilling prophecy




and as to women going after men in divorce...I get that bitterness but not everyone does. I was served so I cut bait and bolted...left him everything but demanded shared custody (not joint, shared..its different)
and know two single dads that got in one case, custody of his kid, in another the house and everything that wasn't hers (her clothes etc) and the kid.

so don't sink into despair over that either.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Divorce is the fastest way to ruin on many levels especially for your son, it can be avoided, so by all means avoid it. 

"This too, shall pass"


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I know i fucked up...again...dont expect a get out of jail card...shes all like how could i ever trust you? Im like you just got finished lying to me for 4 years!...



Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

sheriv said:


> can i ask how she found out about the strange ass?
> 
> 
> I'm asking because if its something you told her about i would look very deep within myself to ask "why". It seems you've carried out your own self fulfilling prophecy
> ...



she had suspicions...i was acting diff...not following her around like a puppy...wanted her to bring me back...try to make up for her shit....she just stayed at a distance...every now and then she would ask me point blank for attention but wouldnt initiate...she finally started asking...i didnt want to lie like i did before


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry bro


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

sounds like a bit of broken communication (obv if you dont know your sig other has a drug problem) and a little bit of acting out

in a perfect world how would you fix it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> NOW is the time to get that diet in check, hit the gym, and get fucking cut!!!
> 
> These types of situations suck so find something to keep you occupied.



This is good advice, god knows it saved my arse. You'll need the iron man, if she has a drug problem then your kid is going to need at least one strong parent. 

You'll also need us here too. The Lolz will save your sanity on your tough days. True story.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> sounds like a bit of broken communication (obv if you dont know your sig other has a drug problem) and a little bit of acting out
> 
> in a perfect world how would you fix it?



don't know...I was totally happy...blew up in my face...if I could only go back


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Fight for her and the kid. You made a vow. Keep it and quit being a pussy.


This. Don't give in until she's gone...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

I wont...cant....quit aint in me


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> don't know...I was totally happy...blew up in my face...if I could only go back




you're not being honest with yourself

totally happy people don't cheat unless there's a compulsion there...which could be the case. I don't know. You've been pretty free with how you were brought up so I'm guessing you have validation issues and having a withdrawn spouse may flare these possible issues up.

either way. you weren't totally happy.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 25, 2013)

A good START, being accountable and take responsibility for your actions with her. For now, It only matters you own your actions with remorse, you can't even begin to reconcile without that. It doesn't even matter what she does right now, own your part.

 I would bet, Tonya will follow you again, if you show her you're worthy of being followed.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> you're not being honest with yourself
> 
> totally happy people don't cheat unless there's a compulsion there...which could be the case. I don't know. You've been pretty free with how you were brought up so I'm guessing you have validation issues and having a withdrawn spouse may flare these possible issues up.
> 
> either way. you weren't totally happy.


I went back to cheating after she got busted and fired....this revealed she had been lying to me for 4 years...I thought the bond I was celebrating was fake or nonexistent...maybe impossible to attain


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I wont...cant....quit aint in me


You'll do fine. It will suck for a long time though.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I know i fucked up...again...dont expect a get out of jail card...shes all like how could i ever trust you? Im like you just got finished lying to me for 4 years!...



for fuck's sake KOS you cheated on her AGAIN???


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I went back to cheating after she got busted and fired....this revealed she had been lying to me for 4 years...I thought the bond I was celebrating was fake or nonexistent...maybe impossible to attain



Drugs and alcohol fuck up peoples thought processes. She could have been hiding it for various reasons including shame. Get her cleaned up and keep your dick in your pants.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> You'll do fine. It will suck for a long time though.



I know...been there


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> for fuck's sake KOS you cheated on her AGAIN???


long time no see...indeed I did...I am shit incarnate


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Drugs and alcohol fuck up peoples thought processes. She could have been hiding it for various reasons including shame. Get her cleaned up and keep your dick in your pants.



she said it was cause she was afraid id leave her....especially with my history...I just thought we were in a different place...though she quit seeing me as judgemental angry guy...and more like  her husband and friend...she says the motivation to reach out for help was how well we were doing...if it would have been me she reached out to...none of this would have happened...wouldn't be losing out house


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

have you explored every avenue to keep the home? (help through HUD etc)
financial burden makes everything multiplied times a million


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

mortgage hasn't been paid in few months...hopefuly the insurance we paid for buy us time...but I cant make what she made...its not possible


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

If it is at all possible to fix, do it.  If not for you, for your son.  He is what is most important and a split is going to leave him in a very fragile state to say the least.  

Both of you messed up, both of you need to fix it, or at least try (if there is hope) for your son.  You probably already know this but if it helps at all, read it again and again.

Best of luck.

Her running to mommy would drive me nuts, I understand your frustration with that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> mortgage hasn't been paid in few months...hopefuly the insurance we paid for buy us time...but I cant make what she made...its not possible



You'd make a great personal trainer


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I know...been there


Then you knew better, dude. She'll probably be looking for revenge. Be ready.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 25, 2013)

well I mean... I hate to put it this way.. but she just got busted with drugs right? so KOS is definitely going to get custody if anyone contests it.. it's not all bad bro you still got your boy.


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> well I mean... I hate to put it this way.. but she just got busted with drugs right? so KOS is definitely going to get custody if anyone contests it.. it's not all bad bro you still got your boy.



Not true. The system works for the woman.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Not true. The system works for the woman.



true, but she just got busted taking drugs.. so that's definitely going to go against her if it goes to court..


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> true, but she just got busted taking drugs.. so that's definitely going to go against her if it goes to court..



She would have to be a crack whore to lose custody. Maybe.


----------



## c4x (Jun 25, 2013)

Shitty. I remember my first divorce. PTSD owned the marriage i suppose.
The whole process just sucks


----------



## The Prototype (Jun 25, 2013)

Talk to your mortgage company and tell them you want to do a workout or modification. It will buy you time while you gather what they need and they'll either lower your interest rate or reduce your principal, depending on what loan you have. Getting behind is the only way to get a workout. They don't do it for people that pay on time, odd huh? Plus now your income is less than half and you have a hardship, perfect time to ask for a modification. PM me if you need help.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jun 25, 2013)

Man bro have y'all had a sit down and talk? Not a yelling pointing fingers match, but a genuine talk and lay everything out.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am truly sorry to hear this man. I have only been around for a short time but can tell from your posts how much you love your son and wife.

You messed up. You know you messed up. If you truly want to keep your family together then fight like hell to do it. Try anything. To to counseling if she wants to. Show her she is the most important thing to you and you made a bad decision in a time of weakness. 

Show her that you are willing to fight for her. Maybe that is what she wants to see right now. With everything that has happened, showing her that you want her more than anything else in the world will help with the situation.

It will not be a easy road but nothing that is worth it in life ever is. I hope whatever YOU want and the best thing for you and your son is the outcome. As others have said, no matter what, be the bigger person and never say anything derogatory about her in front of your child. 

Good luck my friend


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2013)

when did she lost her job?and why you are not getting 2nd one to make sure you are not loosing the house?


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow KOS.  I am shocked and saddened by your news.  I've been through a divorce myself, and it's not easy.  I know you can't see it yet, but it does get easier.  One day at a time.  Hug your boy every chance you get!  He has to know it's not about him.    Oh, and keep your pecker up, big guy.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Not true. The system works for the woman.




and its this mentality, which isn't totally true anymore, that keep guys from even pursuing custody of their kids

sounds like a cop out to not put up a scrap to me


----------



## Watson (Jun 25, 2013)

BRO if u love her, u can get her back, you can choose pride and lose her or fuck pride and get her back, i guess it just depends on how much u love her.

First thing to remember, if u fall apart and into a heap of shit, lose ur job, start drugs or boozing, then why would anyone want u back, stand tall and show her ur worth wanting back.

It will involve ALOT of begging and admitting ur an ass to do what u did.............then years of this being thrown in ur face.......


----------



## Watson (Jun 25, 2013)

someone please start a "KOS holiday" thread, we all pledge a few $ and get KOS a plane ticket to toowoomba...........at least he will smile that day.....and we can watch the video of azza getting bashed lmao


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

^^ actually...this kind of reminds me of another board I belong to where we all chipped in for a bro's legal defense to get custody of his kid.


----------



## charley (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Strange pussy on top of our tradgedy caused this



.....We all fuckup, I don't want to sound like a pussy but it helps to forgive yourself & her...I'm more than twice your age Joey, and have fucked up everything in my life.
Don't jump into anything, wait for the dust to settle, don't make decisions while sad or angry,and my wife blames me for all wrongs and I need to be patient with her & try to see the good things I know she possesses. We all need to change, give her a little space & don't get crazy...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2013)

One piece of advice: never trust a goddam junkie. 

They will say or do anything to keep their habit going and hidden. No matter what, keep that in the back of your mind. 

Your transgressions pale in comparison.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Im trying...THIS IS TOTALLY HER DECISION



No it is not.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> when did she lost her job?and why you are not getting 2nd one to make sure you are not loosing the house?


yeah...second job may slow the landslide...but I still couldn't match her pay


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You'd make a great personal trainer


hows that


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Im trying...THIS IS TOTALLY HER DECISION



Hey man, 

I had this happen about a year ago to me.. Wife told me she wanted a divorce wouldn't try shit to try and keep our marriage together.. Don't flip on her or anything... My ex tried to use steroids against me.. Also stay away from rec drugs, they may help at the time but it doesn't let you heal.. I ran into this.. 

Anyway a year later I'm moved on and happier without her.. My biggest issue is having to split custody with her! 

what does make me feel good is the chump she was cheating on me with broke up with her yesterday!! Talk about sweet revenge!! Some fire fighter that she was all sprung on.. 

But pm me if u want to talk bro


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 25, 2013)

Bowden said:


> No it is not.



If your wife wants a divorce you can't do shit to stop it.. Least in California


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> and its this mentality, which isn't totally true anymore, that keep guys from even pursuing custody of their kids
> 
> sounds like a cop out to not put up a scrap to me



Bullshit. Shes not a junkie and all that would happen is a lawyer sucking kos dry.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

I grew up in the system...it is very hard to keep kids  away from there mom in any way shape or form


----------



## fit26 (Jun 25, 2013)

You reap what you sow.  Learn from your mistake and move on.  Life can still be beautiful if you are willing to make it.


----------



## c4x (Jun 25, 2013)

I to divorced in California keith...lost everything..she gained it all


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 25, 2013)

No one else will say it, but shame on you.
I've watched you strike people down as weak time and time again, and now this?
It sounds as though you threw a fit and went out looking for a way to make yourself feel good.
Hiding a problem like she did and sticking your dick where it doesn't belong are two completely separate things.
You betrayed her in the worst way one can.
Thats a lot of time thrown away for your quick fix.
You aren't going to be able to fix this yourself.
You need to look for professional help, if not to fix the relationship, but to try and fix yourself.
The issue is bigger than this one incident.
You say she is your heart and soul, but you are so quick to turn your back on her.
It sounds as though the cheating was premeditated, and you did it to spite her.
Sorry to seem like an ass, but this is how I view it.

Good luck with everything. Hopefully the outcome is the best possible for your family, especially your child.
Now would be the time to log of IM and start dealing with this in the real world.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 25, 2013)

c4x said:


> I to divorced in California keith...lost everything..she gained it all



Ya man I got pretty fucked too! It's hard not to be to bitter towards my ex but I have made peace with it and know my boy needs both of us in his life.. Although she is always trying to get him to take him more and more which I do if I can become I'd take full custody of him if I could. 

But ya man divorce sucks! Idk if I will ever remarry


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree....shes right here beside me but wont speak


----------



## Bowden (Jun 25, 2013)

KOS,'
Fight for your family.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Bullshit. Shes not a junkie and all that would happen is a lawyer sucking kos dry.



Ya lawyers are expensive as fuck and all tell you your gonna win! There is no win in divorce!


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I agree....shes right here beside me but wont speak



How old is your little one? If one if you move out will it make for a more stable life your kid? When my ex told me she wanted a divorce I moved out, I couldn't stand being home having her go out at night knowing she is fucking someone else! I would of ended up in jail


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

right now I have to stay here and take care of them while she waits to see if she can get back to work...get her license back....dravin is 6


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 25, 2013)

On a different note, I used to be like you. Wrapped up in this Internet shit.The best thing you can do for yourself, your family, and your quality of life is to leave this shit behind.I can tell you spend too much time on here, disconnected from the real world.The web is full losers, who's biggest goal for the day is getting reps or "owning" people.I know because I was that guy.This shit isn't real life, and these mother fuckers will turn there back on you quickly, believe me.I had to accept the fact that I was a loser before I could see the light and make the right changes.Once you realize and accept that you are that way, it makes changing that much easier.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

^^you still here buddy


----------



## jadean (Jun 26, 2013)

Bowden said:


> KOS,'
> Fight for your family.



It's obvious what needs to be done here brother. Time to fight for your family is right now. Words won't be enough either, you need to show her what she means to you.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 26, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Bullshit. Shes not a junkie and all that would happen is a lawyer sucking kos dry.




uhhh, a buddy of mine did it as recently as last year and spent a whopping 3 grand on an attorney and it took a whole two court dates. Mom wasn't/isn't a junkie or hell even do AAS (shes a jacked as fuck personal trainer) and this was in Utah which is traditionally a "mom" state. I will say this though, she was a spectacularly selfish human being who wasn't good mom material.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 26, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Ya lawyers are expensive as fuck and all tell you your gonna win! There is no win in divorce!




a shitty attorney might...all my attorney (same one I've used for 9 yrs?) has ever said was what all possible outcomes were in a case and what were the pitfalls and advantages in any given case. What bled my bank account dry was my ex went and hired my attorneys former partner...the two attorneys turned the whole thing into blood sport.
And my ex definitely won. He literally emptied my bank account, stole my car license plates, wound up with the house I paid down payment closing costs and renovations on from MY investments before I even met him then split out of state so he only takes his daughter for a summer vacation (2 weeks) and one holiday a year. I'll tell you what though..now I have our daughter without his interference so I feel like I won.





anyway. I think all of that is irrelevant because I don't think KOS and Mrs KOS will let any of this go that far.

prepare for the worst with the house...hell I'd even consider putting it on the market but not sign more than a 3-6 month contract with a realtor. Try to do a workout with your bank to keep it. If shes on the mortgage her losing her job is definitely a hardship that qualifies.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

marriages are overrated..the only good thing that comes out of it are kids..that is all


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

jadean said:


> It's obvious what needs to be done here brother. Time to fight for your family is right now. Words won't be enough either, you need to show her what she means to you.



my wife and son are moving out today


----------



## JR. (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry man, ugh . Things will get better, just hang in there bro


----------



## Watson (Jun 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife and son are moving out today



knowing how much u love her from ur posts im kinda shocked u did what u did bro,

i really hope it works out how u want it dude


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 26, 2013)

Any pics of the broad you cheated with?


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2013)

Holy shit bro. I'm sorry to hear that. I was Going to ask if everything was ok, but I didn't wanna get in your shit too much. I noticed.  A little while ago that you stopped talking bout her so much


----------



## oufinny (Jun 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I know i fucked up...again...dont expect a get out of jail card...shes all like how could i ever trust you? Im like you just got finished lying to me for 4 years!...



Lot of nerve the pill steeling addict to question you about trust; regardless of if you cheated or not. She lost her nursing license and can't provide for your child, man up and see the situation as it is. Fight for your kid, don't roll over and be a pussy like so many men do. She broke the law, you cheated on her; not even close to the same thing in the eyes of the court.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife and son are moving out today



Fuck... Slightly nauseous for you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

Griffith said:


> knowing how much u love her from ur posts im kinda shocked u did what u did bro,
> 
> i really hope it works out how u want it dude


sheri hit the nail on the head


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Any pics of the broad you cheated with?



I would...but she blocked me on facebook and hauled ass...tonya wanted to beat the fuck out of her...I wouldn't wish that on any girl...if I was a chick I would not fuck with her...no way in hell


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Fuck... Slightly nauseous for you.



me too


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I would...but she blocked me on facebook and hauled ass...tonya wanted to beat the fuck out of her...I wouldn't wish that on any girl...if I was a chick I would not fuck with her...no way in hell



Werd, I wouldn't fuck with Tonya myself


----------



## cube789 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this KOS. It's obvious you love both of them.  We have all made mistakes..... you, Tonya, and everyone else on earth.  You said you grew up with faith.  Use that for strength and guidance.  It's up to you to decide whether you are going to give up, or fight like hell to get her back.  I like to think, although sometimes it's really hard, that things do happen for a reason.  It's not clear now, but one day it will be.


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 26, 2013)

So the guy who talks shit about me for taking pics w bartenders cheats? I am sorry to hear this I wouldn't wish divorce on anyone. In all honesty though u give her too much credit IMO


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 26, 2013)

Time heals all wounds, hopefully for KOS things will work out and he'll have his family back


----------



## c4x (Jun 26, 2013)

Stay away from the bottle....thats all i have to say


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jun 26, 2013)

c4x said:


> Stay away from the bottle....thats all i have to say



Best advice. Well top 5 at this point.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

for sure...being ridiculously poor would make that a bad investment right now to


----------



## SheriV (Jun 26, 2013)

here is my list of things that need to get paid in this order

food
electricity
heating (this is separate from electricity for me)
auto fuel expenses
mortgage
.
.
.
.
.
.
car payment (I dont have one because I loathe financing cars and dont have spendy tastes)
cable bill/phone (dont have cable, phone is cheap)
credit cards (pleeeenty of those...being a little late on some of those can be a credit fucker but not as bad as you think if you're only late and don't actually have the accounts closed) << these guys can be worked with as well..loss of employment is a legit reason to ask them to


non essential spending ...I make a point to do a little of this even if finances are tight for some reason because it keeps everyone sane



keep in mind my monthly out going expenses for absolutely everything we spend money on (401k, IRA, mortgage, fuel, food, clothes for four kids, dogs food/vet etc etc) is in the neighborhood of 8 grand a month...and that's AFTER I trimmed almost 2g a month over shit I honestly don't even miss and neither does anyone else in the house.

what I'm getting at is focus on essentials....it typically takes AT least 4 months before a bank will even make a move on a foreclosure and being behind puts you in a good spot for a workout on it.
If you have anything of value to sell...sell it..sell it fire sale style if you have to. if you can't eat it or pay your bills with it it isn't worth having.

and I think bigmoe commented on having her run back to momma screaming at every crappy thing would drive him nuts...
yeah I can see that but I'll tell you what. Everyone and I mean everyone always asks for their mom if they're able to when they're dying; so I can sort of see where she might go runnin home.

I would imagine her soul is pretty crushed right now. She's disappointed in herself and she's disappointed in you right now and the only thing you can control is how YOU act and respond.


----------



## charley (Jun 26, 2013)

c4x said:


> Stay away from the bottle....thats all i have to say



..I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a prefrontal lobotomy.......


----------



## SheriV (Jun 26, 2013)

I like the addition of "pre" to that one


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

here is my list of things that need to get paid in this order

food
drugs
whores
internet
musclebears.com membership


----------



## SheriV (Jun 26, 2013)

well yeah..i thought musclebears.com for the fellas went without saying


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

just so you gys know tonya looked at this thread


----------



## SheriV (Jun 26, 2013)

I kind of assumed she would given she has an account here....was there something she was upset about?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah....me using the term strange pussy


----------



## SheriV (Jun 26, 2013)

ehhhhhh, 

this is sort of a locker room


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

that's why you created a thread here..you knew she'd read


----------



## Watson (Jun 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> ehhhhhh,
> 
> this is sort of a locker room



exactly, locker rooms have tits everywhere, so...........ready when u are!


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah....me using the term strange pussy



What does she care.. She wants a divorce


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 26, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> What does she care.. She wants a divorce



I would too if my wife cheated on me TWICE.  Maybe she turned to drugs after she found out about the first time..


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

you're mad she reached out to her mother over reaching out to a guy that would use it for an excuse to fuck around on her? your childish reaction is exactly why she didn't reach out to you. you're more interested in will you GET real love than are you able to GIVE it. a scared, needy, sulking, man is nobody's rock in a storm.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

i don't want to even hear you feeling sorry for yourself. when she needed you the most you were out humping some skank cuz waaaa Tonya trusted mommy and not you. jfc


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

does the ho bag you screwed know she was just used as a supposedly grown man's temper tantrum?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

just keepin it real.


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

as one of the few women that post in ag i'll tell you, i'm sitting here  crying and  i am so disgusted with you. i cannot even imagine the fear  Tonya must have been feeling then your answer was to take a fearful  situation and add a giant helping of pain for your whole family on top  of it. she is right to leave. you show concern only for yourself here.  "waaa she lied on me she lied!!!!!"  that is not the head of a household  it's a disaster. she may have cost you your home but you cost you  everything. you have a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

i'm crying too


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

my second husband told me this story once about how his first wife had this guy over with some other friends and flirted with him etc and things nearly got out of hand. she told him about it when he got home she was in tears and felt awful. i asked what he said to her and how he felt. he said he told her it was ok but told me he was actually happy about it because he was just dying for an excuse to fuck around on her. kinda wondering if that was a bit of the case here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'm crying too



need me to hold you baby?


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 26, 2013)

i'm crying too


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

well the good news is if Tonya is anything like me you can find forgiveness and friendship after the repeated cheating. the bad news is it took me and John 20 years apart to heal those wounds enough. even on IM you went on n on about how you despise liars and cheats. i don't think you can blame her too much for knowing enough NOT to come to you. the grown man thing to do here is to own whats yours in this mess and i'd say the lion's share is on you.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

i'd like to hear ex mrs.kos side of the story too..


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

seems to me it's a violation of a marriage just to come on here and tell everyone something as deeply personal and private as her work problems etc. it seems to me that that bit of his wife's personal business was vomited up here to try and excuse his own behavior. not very knightly.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

you don't shame people you truly love.


----------



## independent (Jun 26, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'd like to hear ex mrs.kos side of the story too..



Me too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

it's not uncommon for nurses to have drug problems or end up  in trouble like this. it's an extremely high stress vocation.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> it's not uncommon for nurses to have drug problems or end up  in trouble like this. it's an extremely high stress vocation.



I dated a girl who was a nurse for about 4 months.. I wouldn't be surprised if she had a problem.. I have been around enough people on drugs and stuff to see the signs..


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

and i disagree that the divorce was Tonya's idea. i think it was yours. you decided to do what you _knew_ would result in divorce. the ag crew has lived long enough between us to be kinda hard to play. nobody did this to Joseph but Joseph. everyone fucks up but don't give us that shit talk you're having with yourself about how this is Tonya's fault. man up.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Me too.



me too


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 26, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'd like to hear ex mrs.kos side of the story too..



It would be interesting to hear but if I was her there's no way I'd be posting up anything that could be used against me in court.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 26, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> It would be interesting to hear but if I was her there's no way I'd be posting up anything that could be used against me in court.



There already is enough posted on this board that could be used against both of them in a court of law relative to a judge possibly considering them both unfit parents and possibility ordering that their son be made a ward of the state.
In example what has been pointed in this thread as to the mother being fired for stealing drugs from work is possible grounds for a judge declaring her an unfit mother.

Unless KOS can demonstrate that he can financially support his child and provide a stable home for him their is a potential for a judge to order that their child be made a ward of the state or that his wife's mother be granted custody of their child.
Maybe something that both KOS and his Wife should think over as to possibly loosing their parental rights over their child.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel like I'm watching a Dr Phil rerun......


----------



## Bowden (Jun 26, 2013)

KOS,
IMO, you and your wife are both at fault in this situation.

The one suffering the most is going to be your son as a result of both your actions and combined total lack of responsibility.
Neither one of you considered the results of your actions relative to your primary responsibility as parents.
Children carry a emotional wound their entire lives from situations like this.

Both of you should consider individual counseling.
Your child is going to require counseling as well.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

Bowden said:


> KOS,
> IMO, you and your wife are both at fault in this situation.
> 
> The one suffering the most is going to be your son as a result of both your actions and combined total lack of responsibility.
> ...



i like this but would caution being too open in counseling until they know they have someone they can really trust. a lot are cps puppets.


----------



## Intense (Jun 26, 2013)

I just feel sorry for the kid. I hated growing up with my parents separated.


edit: just saw you cheated AGAIN, what the fuck.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

maybe for the sake of a family a lot of us truly care about this thread can disappear. i wish i could lessen the anguish they must both be feeling. at least we could remove the spectacle of it being played out here and stop anything here becoming a weapon in any way.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

lol..lw melted


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

weird somehow that you feel like loling at anything.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

I just had amazing make up sex...im feeling pretty good


----------



## Tesla (Jun 26, 2013)

A man has to LOL at least a little bit in tough situations. It's therapeutic in a way.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

wow. Tonya, where is your pride?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

Superhydrophobic Coatings | Corrosion Control & Waterproof Coatings | NeverWet


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> wow. Tonya, where is your pride?



so you are not happy that they make up?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I just had amazing make up sex...im feeling pretty good


Good for you brother but please don't fuck this up.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

Being married to a man without good character, honor or integrity is a tiring, sickening and painful experience for most women... and requires a crippling lack of self esteem. I'm starting to understand the drug use.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> so you are not happy that they make up?



somehow the thought of her under a man that just cheated on her makes me feel sorrier for her and her son than i already felt.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

kos just gave tonya std


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

do you guys think a man that's been allowed to get away with cheating twice will stop? truthfully?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

do you honestly think this was make up sex or just tragically low self esteem sex?


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> do you guys think a man that's been allowed to get away with cheating twice will stop? truthfully?



Nope same goes for women 
It's why I will never get back with my ex


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 26, 2013)

I didn't touch my wife since the day she said I want a divorce...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

who thinks they would have just had great make up sex and kos would be all happy if it was Tonya that cheated?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Good for you brother but please don't fuck this up.


ill sure try....I was good for years...I can do this shit....I doubt there will be life altering mistakes by her again any time soon....gotta forgive her too


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> who thinks they would have just had great make up sex and kos would be all happy if it was Tonya that cheated?


ive forgiven her without question or hesitation when I was put in the same position


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

now we need sheri and xyz to have make up sex..


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ill sure try....I was good for years...I can do this shit....I doubt there will be life altering mistakes by her again any time soon....gotta forgive her too



and she knows exactly what will happen if she doesn't toe the line doesn't she? and you know she's so brow beaten you can get away with it. a man worthy of her would not lower himself to seeking a revenge fuck when she stumbles.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah...wasnt revenge....it was pathetic though...no excuse


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive forgiven her without question or hesitation when I was put in the same position



that's it! i'm sending you both to be made into eunuchs.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

looking back on good things that crumbled into ruin i honestly can say no strange anything is worth what you stand to lose.


----------



## KingLouie (Jun 26, 2013)

I've learned a few keys to our families relationship is unconditional love (easy for us) and forgiveness (tougher to do).  Loose your ego's, reminisce about how much you love each other and the good times, think of your children, don't rush into anything (it's easy to do and I'm guilty of it myself), and see what happens.  It's never easy; however, the easy road it giving up.  Lace up the gloves and get ready for the title bout for you marriage!  It's more than obtainable!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2013)

now we need a nice dear doctor i fell down and somehow this got wedged in my anus thread


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry bud. Marriage and monogamy are both overrated and retarded IMO.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm starting to think KOS trolled us all and was looking for attention so he made this shit up.  Either way he's not the brightest bulb out there.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 26, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm starting to think KOS trolled us all and was looking for attention so he made this shit up.  Either way he's not the brightest bulb out there.



agreed, maybe too much time on hands, who knows...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

nah...it happened....people have been asking why ive been less active....this is why...I am fully capable of getting attention


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah...it happened....people have been asking why ive been less active....this is why...I am fully capable of getting attention



I hope you and tonya start to learn from your past mistakes, love your wife with the commitment of your life to her, not jus when warm and fuzzy feeling. She will respect you and follow you IF you show her your worthy to be followed. No cheating , ever. Move away from the mother in law, if you move. If not,  keep her out of y'all's BS. Hope this helps man


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2013)

move your mother in law in..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2013)

This is one fucked up thread


----------



## SheriV (Jun 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> This is one fucked up thread




20 or so minutes I'm never gettin back.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

a little late for kos but this might help other people here.

i think some men confess affairs to wound and some to try and repair but usually it does nothing but harm to confess.

sometimes women stay but ease the pain you caused with one beautiful boy after another. a man wants physical loyalty but a woman wants your primary attention and devotion. she may stay even when a man cheats but often will secretly seek the primary attention of others. the man simply wants the woman but the woman wants the desire of the man... if a man is a cheater that part of her will turn away toward men who desire her as the cheater, in her mind, desired his mistress. if we can't be your queen we will be someone else's. i know this because i lived it.

if a man cheats and truly regrets it and wants to be a devoted partner that doesn't repeat the mistake there is no need to confess it. why burden her with the knowledge? what good will it do? 


i agree with this line of thinking

*TIME: Should you confess if you feel guilty about it?*
  No. I've got to tell you that this is very, very important. I'm a person  who is just an advocate of truth.  I really will do anything to tell  the truth, so it took me a long time to get to the point where I say,  just don't tell.  Because how does it make a person less guilty to  inflict terrible pain on someone?  Which is exactly what the confession  does.  It puts the other person in a permanent state of hurt and grief  and loss of trust and an inability to feel safe, and it doesn't  alleviate your guilt.  Your relationship is dealt a potentially  devastating blow.  Honesty is great, but it's an abstract moral  principle.... The higher moral principle, I believe, is not hurting  people.  And when you confess to having an affair, you are hurting  someone more than you can ever imagine. So I tell people, if you care  that much about honesty, figure out who you want to be with, commit to  that relationship and devote the rest of your life to making it the most  honest relationship you can.  But confessing your affair is the kind of  honesty that is unnecessarily destructive.  

Read more: Why We Have Affairs ? And Why Not to Tell - TIME


----------



## djh0905 (Jun 27, 2013)

not sure if good or bad thing


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 27, 2013)

I went threw this shit then it got ugly and fingers started getting pointed.I Rember she was doing gear also so I guess its even.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> move your mother in law in..


we lived in diff towns....she bought a house here!


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> She would have to be a crack whore to lose custody. Maybe.



not true with the new huge issues with narcotics being one of the deadliest drugs on the street and the fact that she was stealing it from her work points out two factors. She has a drug issue, and is not mentally capable to be responsible enough to hold a job. This being said she would not be awarded custody of the kids unless KOS just fucks everything away. My good friend in the Navy got full custody as an active duty service member who was deployable because he proved his wife smoked weed to much and was lazy.


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 27, 2013)

I told my self if i ever got a divorce it would probably be my fault lol (wife is near perfect like has HUGE ethical values) I would take off and leave the country and work as a contractor. You can easily sit there and have a pitty party KOS or you can suck it up and realize you both fucked up but how can you better your self from this. In reality you will never be successful unless you fail. Period people who are born with money are not successful because it was given to them. If you can rise from the dirt and build your success then that shows your true character. 

Paul Mitchell the hair guy, was homeless when he created his company. The reason why his bottles are black and white was that was all he could afford to print on a white bottle. So every min you spend feeling sorry for your self or eating your emotions away thats a min lost where you could turn your life around.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

someone link me to the pity party...I stated both our mistakes...u will never see me saying woe is me


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

Tonya can still hold a lot of different jobs like home health care where meds are not involved and make extremely good money.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

shes gonna get where she was... im gonna manage her better....we ar going to manage the money better....big lesson in finances to go from 6 grand a month minimum...to a 1/4 of the total


----------



## charley (Jun 27, 2013)

KOS, you're lucky that you are not getting 'negged' for how you deal with personal matters[I know you don't care] , its a 'soap opera' here, you have me thinking that your emotional I.Q. is 60. you seem to not understand 'tact' & you become a side show, not a man protecting your family's dignity. Who cares what us assholes in IM think , people enjoy your pain & suffering, IMO don't feed the animals. In my house wifey would stab me & when I recovered she would stab me again....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a few real life friends....not many....they are tonyas friends...tonya would hate me telling people she is going to see all the the time as opposed to nameless faceless people on the forum


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

saying you are going to manage her better is a red flag for spousal abuse called controlling. Sanctuary for the Abused: Dealing With Control Freaks


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> now we need a nice dear doctor i fell down and somehow this got wedged in my anus thread



dear shrink, this thread got wedged in my anus


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> saying you are going to manage her better is a red flag for spousal abuse called controlling. Sanctuary for the Abused: Dealing With Control Freaks



lw stop acting like a decayed bleeding heart all the time...you don't know my wife....you don't know what shes done or what ive protected her from....she is a danger to herself....she would tell you that....she requires guidance and structure...I don't like playing her fuking dad all the time...but I will be the husband....on top of that we both believe in traditional marriage....clearly you don't....and it is very interesting for most of the post in this thread coming from you and all your advice when you have been married many times I think


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

it's weird to be with a person used to being controlled when they break free of the controller too. they are so used to being controlled they don't see the abnormality of it. i was 22 and John was 33 and he'd ask my permission to go fishing. i was thinking like wtf? you are a grown ass man.. if you want to go fishing with the boys you go fishing with the boys. it was funny till i realized how often something normal made him feel he was doing something wrong.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lw stop acting like a decayed bleeding heart all the time...you don't know my wife....you don't know what shes done or what ive protected her from....she is a danger to herself....she would tell you that....she requires guidance and structure...I don't like playing her fuking dad all the time...but I will be the husband....on top of that we both believe in traditional marriage....clearly you don't....and it is very interesting for most of the post in this thread coming from you and all your advice when you have been married many times I think



in a traditional marriage there are two adults not a man and a helpless little girl he need to manage. if you read the control stuff you will see that you said here you are afraid you won't have what you need and bingo baby. people control out of fear they will not get what THEY need. it's not Tonya that is weak it is you. no grown man has to say golly gee i will TRY to be faithful.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

he asked you out of respect genius


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

if i had said no he would not have gone because he was used to being governed like a child.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> in a traditional marriage there are two adults not a man and a helpless little girl he need to manage. if you read the control stuff you will see that you said here you are afraid you won't have what you need and bingo baby. people control out of fear they will not get what THEY need. it's not Tonya that is weak it is you. no grown man has to say golly gee i will TRY to be faithful.



man it should have been you that stopped her from shoplifting....should have been you that got her off drugs twice...you should have forgiven her for stealing old peoples pain meds...you should have completely ignored her cheating....should have been you sitting here late at night when she used to go out with her degenerate mom...it should have been you that talked that fuking girl out of looking down on her son because he is autistic and different...you've got it all figured out


----------



## ROID (Jun 27, 2013)

LightningRod said:


> On a different note, I used to be like you. Wrapped up in this Internet shit.The best thing you can do for yourself, your family, and your quality of life is to leave this shit behind.I can tell you spend too much time on here, disconnected from the real world.The web is full losers, who's biggest goal for the day is getting reps or "owning" people.I know because I was that guy.This shit isn't real life, and these mother fuckers will turn there back on you quickly, believe me.I had to accept the fact that I was a loser before I could see the light and make the right changes.Once you realize and accept that you are that way, it makes changing that much easier.





You are mistaken. This is the real world.

Negged


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> .i lost all hope wed ever be connected the way i needed.....




*The need to control  is almost always fueled by anxiety ? though control freaks seldom  recognize their fears. At work, they may worry about failure. In  relationships, they may worry about not having their needs met. *


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if i had said no he would not have gone because he was used to being governed like a child.


or because he loved you and a  wanted to please you...wow dude...this shit says a lot about you...no wonder you are so old with a successful relationship....sounds like you would actually resent a guy that was sweet to you and putting you first


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> man it should have been you that stopped her from shoplifting....should have been you that got her off drugs twice...you should have forgiven her for stealing old peoples pain meds...you should have completely ignored her cheating....should have been you sitting here late at night when she used to go out with her degenerate mom...it should have been you that talked that fuking girl out of looking down on her son because he is autistic and different...you've got it all figured out



and it should be you that stands beside her not above her like you have in this thread. this is not the business of a bunch of people on a forum you feel the need to vomit it up to.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

who are you? who am I? man you always try to sound so smart...what a fuking dunce....just another know it all house wife....whining


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

and maybe that's not ture...its the internet...the forum is an imaginary place with words in it....and you guys say I take it to seriously....I don't know anyone here and you don't know me


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> or because he loved you and a  wanted to please you...wow dude...this shit says a lot about you...no wonder you are so old with a successful relationship....sounds like you would actually resent a guy that was sweet to you and putting you first



i've been with someone over 9 years now i have not cheated on despite the opportunity to, despite the sometimes temptation to, and despite sometimes being so angry i felt he deserved me to. first n foremost it matters to me what kind of person my children see me be and it matters to me how i feel about myself as a person, thirdly it matters what lies between he and i when we do live together. i don't want a wall of deceit and regret between us in the dark.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who are you? who am I? man you always try to sound so smart...what a fuking dunce....just another know it all house wife....whining



i'm the woman that told you you shouldn't be posting your woman's asshole on here. that you should protect her like a queen. i'm the woman that believes from what you have said here that it was a heart crushing mistake for you with your past to continue a behavior that risks this * someone please find and post the pic of kos n his wife and kid where she is looking at him like he hung the moon *

you're the dunce man.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

during fatter times...omg


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> during fatter times...omg



it doesn't seem like she sees your fat... i think you should look at the pic with concern for more than your vanity.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> it's weird to be with a person used to being controlled when they break free of the controller too. they are so used to being controlled they don't see the abnormality of it. i was 22 and John was 33 and he'd ask my permission to go fishing. i was thinking like wtf? you are a grown ass man.. if you want to go fishing with the boys you go fishing with the boys. it was funny till i realized how often something normal made him feel he was doing something wrong.



i dont know what bothers me the most,that you where married to heavy or that heavy likes fishing


----------



## Intense (Jun 27, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i dont know what bothers me the most,that you where married to heavy or that heavy likes fishing




mind=blown



LW and heavy? WAT


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

no. i wasn't married to Heavy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

yet


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> no. i wasn't married to Heavy.



but heavy's real name is john..connect the dots


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

my real name is frank


----------



## Bowden (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> no. i wasn't married to Heavy.



Does the someone that you have been with for over 9 years now know that you are cheating on him on the internet with Heavy?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOyEmBGOTrU


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Does the someone that you have been with for over 9 years now know that you are cheating on him on the internet with Heavy?



alas, Heavy is not the cheating kind.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

since i shot him.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> no. i wasn't married to Heavy.



I've been jerking off to thoughts of guy?!

...

_Why don't that bother me as much as I think it should?!!!_


----------



## MRS.KOS (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> it doesn't seem like she sees your fat... i think you should look at the pic with concern for more than your vanity.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Jun 27, 2013)

That pic was actually not a good time for him.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

to the casual observer it looks like a man that has the world. i hope you both can heal and stop finding your feet on wrong paths whether together or apart.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Jun 27, 2013)

We both are insecure.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Jun 27, 2013)

My mom taught me to fear men, fear love really. Hes right i do have addictive tendencies. Doesnt make what he did ok, but i dont have the will or the desire to not have him.He is mine.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 27, 2013)

MRS.KOS said:


> My mom taught me to fear men, fear love really. Hes right i do have addictive tendencies. Doesnt make what he did ok, but i dont have the will or the desire to not have him.He is mine.



Joseph, if you were standing next to me I would junk punch the shit out of you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

I get that alot


----------



## SFW (Jun 27, 2013)

@ Mrs. Kos, what drugs were you stealing/addicted to? And what do you do now to get your fix since you cant steal it from the hospital any longer? Just curious...

Also, when are you leaving for rehab?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

she said percs is where it started...she had a surgery...got those for recovery...


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 27, 2013)

MRS.KOS said:


> My mom taught me to fear men, fear love really. Hes right i do have addictive tendencies. Doesnt make what he did ok, but i dont have the will or the desire to not have him.He is mine.


Dude, you can tell how much she loves you and needs you in her life. Get your shit together my friend. She needs your strong presence in her life and your son needs that role model that teaches him how to really treat a woman.

You can tell that you both love each other. Yall need to get back to showing that love every day


----------



## SFW (Jun 27, 2013)

Opiates are a bitch to get off. It'll be alright though. Not for nothing shes in good physical shape for an opioid addiction.


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2013)

And she hasn't turned to H yet. As long as you nail this now, she'll be ok


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

i can easily understand post surgery pain leading to med theft because i have seen many instances where doctors treat _every_ pain patient like they are a junkie just scamming meds. i know people living with constant pain because doctors judge. meanwhile methadone junkies get free bus passes now. go figure.


----------



## SFW (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i can easily understand post surgery pain leading to med theft because i have seen many instances where doctors treat _every_ pain patient like they are a junkie just scamming meds. i know people living with constant pain because doctors judge. meanwhile methadone junkies get free bus passes now. go figure.



Pm me your anus pics?


----------



## G3 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bro, I feel your pain. Never thought I would read this (divorce) about you. I got divorced about 13 years ago and have had custody of my girls for 9 years. Try to get along even if you aren't married anymore


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you don't shame people you truly love.


Bullshit. Embarrassment is the best way to bring a thief out of their cocoon they live in...


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> and it should be you that stands beside her not above her like you have in this thread. this is not the business of a bunch of people on a forum you feel the need to vomit it up to.


He doesn't have his mommy to run to. You're being very judgmental.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i can easily understand post surgery pain leading to med theft because i have seen many instances where doctors treat _every_ pain patient like they are a junkie just scamming meds. i know people living with constant pain because doctors judge. meanwhile methadone junkies get free bus passes now. go figure.


Pill addiction is a weakness just like a crack addiction, alcohol, herb, coke, etc... Such a cop out.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 27, 2013)

SFW said:


> Pm me your anus pics?




I thought we were building a relationship....you're dead to me!

dead I say!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 27, 2013)

see ya tomorrow then?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I thought we were building a relationship....you're dead to me!
> 
> dead I say!


PM me your anus pics.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't do pooper pics

gotta save some mystery no?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

SFW said:


> Opiates are a bitch to get off. It'll be alright though. Not for nothing shes in good physical shape for an opioid addiction.


that's why I mostly had no idea


----------



## SheriV (Jun 27, 2013)

yeah, no joke there...my ex was an opiate addict..he's still skiiiiiinny and he's clean these days


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> He doesn't have his mommy to run to. You're being very judgmental.



i was hoping he would realize we are his mommy substitute on his own.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I don't do pooper pics
> 
> gotta save some mystery no?


I'll settle for poo poo pics.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i was hoping he would realize we are his mommy substitute on his own.


They both have years before they come this realization. You're right though.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Pill addiction is a weakness just like a crack addiction, alcohol, herb, coke, etc... Such a cop out.



have you ever seen anyone that needed knee surgery but their insurance made them try 50 things that don't help first? it's not smart to go long term but if a person has serious pain and drs are too pussy to competently fix the issue push the insurance companies or manage that pain with meds desperate people will do desperate things. watch someone fight with pain so bad it makes them puke and you will hand them the pills yourself.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i was hoping he would realize we are his mommy substitute on his own.



He's jewing out on paying psych costs


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> have you ever seen anyone that needed knee surgery but their insurance made them try 50 things that don't help first? it's not smart to go long term but if a person has serious pain and drs are too pussy to competently fix the issue push the insurance companies or manage that pain with meds desperate people will do desperate things. watch someone fight with pain so bad it makes them puke and you will hand them the pills yourself.


I've had the experience unfortunately. Its disgusting to watch Drs hand out legal drugs. Pills destroyed a good woman I love. You're preaching to the choir.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

therapy blows...total bullshit


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> therapy blows...total bullshit


Yup. You may as well tell her goodbye now if you're contemplating therapy. You're wrong, she's right. There, pay me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

she saw a therapist for her rehab program for nursing...said she had a disease etc etc....even tonya said it was bullshit


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she saw a therapist for her rehab program for nursing...said she had a disease etc etc....even tonya said it was bullshit


If she meant it she has a chance. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i was hoping he would realize we are his mommy substitute on his own.


If you're trying to get in my pants you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> If you're trying to get in my pants you're doing it wrong.



i'd say show me your anus but i learned a bit ago that guys actually think i mean it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> I've had the experience unfortunately. Its disgusting to watch Drs hand out legal drugs. Pills destroyed a good woman I love. You're preaching to the choir.



my mom was a valium mom. i always say it's like she wasn't even there. i  loved that shit when i was a young carefree person but when it came time for kids i knew exactly what NOT to do.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she saw a therapist for her rehab program for nursing...said she had a disease etc etc....even tonya said it was bullshit



Don't they have rehab programs for nurses- where they complete a program and are able to get their license back? My wife is a Nurse Practitioner NP. She has a program like that for med techs, LVN's, nurses etc.. just curious? Man, I'm sorry to hear that KOS. Hopefully things will work out for the betterment of your family and kid. All the best man!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

yeah...monitoring programs


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah...monitoring programs



So after treatment they're monitored with drug test and follow up treatment?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2013)

yea...suspended from nursing awhile....hopefully reinstated


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2013)

i might be wrong but basically you are not getting divorced,right?


----------



## charley (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> And she hasn't turned to H yet. As long as you nail this now, she'll be ok


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 28, 2013)

oh the drama


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yea...suspended from nursing awhile....hopefully reinstated



You know that for a fact, or is that what she told you?


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 28, 2013)

was she on Cops the other night? caught in a pain med script operation


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 28, 2013)

The real reason fattie is getting divorced is because he got caught camming with Griffith and Sil, they were having a 3 way wankathon and KOS was dildoing his ass hard and got caught spoofing.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 28, 2013)

am dissapoint i was not invited to this wankathon


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 28, 2013)

we can do one together, me and that fag renainssance man use to,


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 28, 2013)

after living with KOS who wouldn?t end up doing what she did.


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> after living with KOS who wouldn?t end up doing what she did.



nice one dipshit, at least he didnt pretend his mother has cancer to get sympathy from the boards..................


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2013)

and no shopping centre in the toowoomba area employed u as anything during the floods there, ive actually read the incident reports and u name comes up ...........wait.........zero times, so even ur PTSD is fake or did u get it from watching shit on the news?


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 28, 2013)

lol, he reads, you been saving that one up have you?


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> lol, he reads, you been saving that one up have you?



speaking of saving up, did u get ur ipad back from the pawn shop or u still using ur daughters cellphone?


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 28, 2013)

i have a chalkboard


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i have a chalkboard



ask one of ur kids to skip a meal and u can buy chalk for it!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You know that for a fact, or is that what she told you?


ive seen a lot of paper work....I make sure she does what they tell her...if she doesn't go back to work we are so fucked


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive seen a lot of paper work....I make sure she does what they tell her...if she doesn't go back to work we are so fucked



Had this happen to a lady I once knew she was a LPN or whatever. Made good money, got busted stealing pills and being high. Well I hadn't heard or seen her in many years except when I was in the ghetto one day handling some business and she approached me asking for money. "I know you BLANK" , "Uhh no you dont"... Needless to say it's a pretty sad story went from living in a nice house, had decent things, made good money lost her license and turned into a street junkie.


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jun 28, 2013)

NOTE: I'm not saying that's anything close to your situation but this is a severe case of a similar situation.


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok I've been trying to avoid this tread for sake of not being rude or kicking someone when they are down... But ur talked enough shit to me I feel I can. What kind of man depends on his wife's income to live? Call me a a dumb beaner all u want but I make good money and pay my bills... Man the fuck up reading all this makes I look pretty pathetic


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

im a laborer....she makes 60 grand a year minimum handing out pills...I cant compete with what she made...it is not possible....the bills we had when making 6 grand minimum a month are still coming in....though the income is about a 1/4 what it was....most I have evr made was 14 bucks an hr....no where close to her 28 hr....and ive never talked shit about you "beaner" I said you were small and you bragged about taking pics with strippers every Friday....you are small...its fact


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

its not like I don't have a job...what the fuck im not azza


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol yes I am smaller then u I'm a carpenter I make well over 28 an hour I don't know what state your i. But look into that union... I take pics w bartenders but I don't cheat on my wife not sure who wins that one


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2013)

cant learn a trade/labour at the same time? ive heard drywallers/carpenters make a ton of cash over there...


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 28, 2013)

I make over 70gs a year hanging drywall apprenticeship takes about 3 years in my state u start at 13 an hour j man gets 37 or so


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol yes I am smaller then u I'm a carpenter I make well over 28 an hour I don't know what state your i. But look into that union... I take pics w bartenders but I don't cheat on my wife not sure who wins that one



you live in California...the area I live in once thrived on furniture factories....you could lose a job one day and have a new one before you went home....those days have been over for about a decade or more...all those jobs went to china.there is very little money here...very little construction going on....towns like Martinsville are basically ghost towns


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> I make over 70gs a year hanging drywall apprenticeship takes about 3 years in my state u start at 13 an hour j man gets 37 or so


yeah well here hanging sheet rock you might take ten dollars an hour....maybe up to 15 by some miracle


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 28, 2013)

That's understandable it's slow even in la so I could only imagine other states


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

Griffith said:


> cant learn a trade/labour at the same time? ive heard drywallers/carpenters make a ton of cash over there...


not in rural Virginia they don't...there is a reason the cost of living is low here.....only viable trade around here would be a welder....maybe certified mechanic...ive got a few ideas when money is better....right now I couldn't afford the gas to go to a trade school


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 28, 2013)

Welding is easy as pie


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

some of those job go in the 20s for hr here...but gotta travel...heights....truck driving is another good one here....you know ive seen fuking dump truck drivers make 9 bucks an hr here....heavy machine operators making line 10 to 12


----------



## Swfl (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> some of those job go in the 20s for hr here...but gotta travel...heights....truck driving is another good one here....you know ive seen fuking dump truck drivers make 9 bucks an hr here....heavy machine operators making line 10 to 12



start selling gear. youll never have to work again...

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jun 28, 2013)

The money involved is of course more than an average paying job but I could never have it as my primary income unless I was owners of BD or Axio. Also, look where they are at today.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 28, 2013)

AnabolicAmerica said:


> The money involved is of course more than an average paying job but I could never have it as my primary income unless I was BD or Axio



And if you get in trouble you get free room and board at the county jail lol

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

why not move to another state where the jobs are more available?can she practise with her license in another state?and why dont you get pt license?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 28, 2013)

KOS have you thought about going back to school to be a nurse?   Your wife could obviously help you.

It's a two year degree where in the right situation could pull six figures.   I have a buddy that works at the local hospital and he could work 7-12 hour days a week if he wanted to.   Seriously , they call him everyday to see if he 'll pick up extra shifts.


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

i have learned recently sometimes love just isn't enough  if the person wants to leave they will leave no matter what you have or haven't done no matter what the history or past ya'll have i kinda read through this quickly but it sounds like she has an issue with addcition and i know a lot of the times it just consumes your life and takes over and nothing else matters to you at all. i'm sorry you are going through this i just went through a terrible break up also and many of my friends have filed for divorce the last few months their must be something in the air


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

i'd make a good nurse


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'd make a good nurse



I could go for a sponge bath right about meow.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 28, 2013)

azza was a first aider
learnt by defibrillating corpses


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> why not move to another state where the jobs are more available?can she practise with her license in another state?and why dont you get pt license?


we like it in va....its expensive to move we couldn't now...we made it just fine before she threw her lively hood away....typically I make more than I do right now....I got fired from a decent job....a month before she got busted....whats pt liscense?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> KOS have you thought about going back to school to be a nurse?   Your wife could obviously help you.
> 
> It's a two year degree where in the right situation could pull six figures.   I have a buddy that works at the local hospital and he could work 7-12 hour days a week if he wanted to.   Seriously , they call him everyday to see if he 'll pick up extra shifts.



ive def thought about doing something like that once she works again...clearly it was a bad idea putting her thru school thinking she would be the dependable main bread winner....I get a lot of negative attention living in the bible belt looking the way I do....I imtimidate people


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

Swfl said:


> start selling gear. youll never have to work again...
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.



no one to deal to here


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> we like it in va....its expensive to move we couldn't now...we made it just fine before she threw her lively hood away....typically I make more than I do right now....I got fired from a decent job....a month before she got busted....whats pt liscense?



personal trainer


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> personal trainer



I don't know about that. Generally if you're going to be a trainer you should at the very least have a body that shows you know a little bit about training and dieting.  And people skills are a must which KOS lacks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

I am great with talking to people....especially women


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> personal trainer


that's flattering....but according to farva dude I don't work out or something....ive lost 87 pounds by accident


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that's flattering....but according to farva dude I don't work out or something....ive lost 87 pounds by accident



When and where did I say you don't work out?  I said you don't have the body of what a trainer should have. I wouldn't pay some fat guy to teach me how to lose weight. 

Losing weight when you're that fat to begin with isn't hard but congrats on your success so far.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

I would look like complete shit in a big city....but here I stand out...its pretty sad


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I don't know about that. Generally if you're going to be a trainer you should at the very least have a body that shows you know a little bit about training and dieting.  And people skills are a must which KOS lacks.



that's not actually true..90% of pt's look like shit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

so I qualify! yay


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive def thought about doing something like that once she works again...clearly it was a bad idea putting her thru school thinking she would be the dependable main bread winner....I get a lot of negative attention living in the bible belt looking the way I do....I imtimidate people



Nurses, especially male nurses are in such high demand I think you would be OK.   If not the two of you would at least be a good position to get out of the Bible Belt.   You'd both be able to work anywhere.   

The plus side to moving is you'd get away from the mother in law again.   Your wife needs to cut the umbilical chord there, and that's really the only thing I'm going to mention about your personal lives.

I'm pro education though, and honestly think nursing is a valid option for you.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so I qualify! yay



from pt's i've encountered i'd put you in 10% bracket


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

wow sil


----------



## SheriV (Jun 28, 2013)

nursing might be a long term option but it won't fix immediate problems

a slightly quicker fix might be emergency services like firefighting or ems...
and a lot of times volunteer services will pay for your education. Also a very great community of people to be part of.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I am great with talking to people....especially women



you motherfucker


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> that's not actually true..90% of pt's look like shit


Yeah right??  Just the other day I saw an older female trainer, she had to be about 98 lbs, scrawny as hell, training this big college age guy.  Really looked odd.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2013)

To add to that though, I also know a guy who is a trainer.  He is in his 80's, but he truly knows his shit.  He competed back in the day and owned a couple gyms close to Venice, CA.  Supposedly, and I believe it, he knew a bunch of the classic BB'ers like Zane and Draper.  I would trust his advice for sure.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 28, 2013)

Become a PTA like me. you can work weekends making $20/hr and still go to school during the week.


----------



## CG (Jun 28, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> Become a PTA like me. you can work weekends making $20/hr and still go to school during the week.



A what??


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and maybe that's not ture...its the internet...the forum is an imaginary place with words in it....and you guys say I take it to seriously....I don't know anyone here and you don't know me





MRS.KOS said:


> We both are insecure.





MRS.KOS said:


> My mom taught me to fear men, fear love really. Hes right i do have addictive tendencies. Doesnt make what he did ok, but i dont have the will or the desire to not have him.He is mine.





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she said percs is where it started...she had a surgery...got those for recovery...





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that's why I mostly had no idea





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> therapy blows...total bullshit





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she saw a therapist for her rehab program for nursing...said she had a disease etc etc....even tonya said it was bullshit





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yea...suspended from nursing awhile....hopefully reinstated





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive seen a lot of paper work....I make sure she does what they tell her...if she doesn't go back to work we are so fucked





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not in rural Virginia they don't...there is a reason the cost of living is low here.....only viable trade around here would be a welder....maybe certified mechanic...ive got a few ideas when money is better....right now I couldn't afford the gas to go to a trade school



Like it or not this is your therapy brother, that's why you posted it here, you need this. You are a typical American family with typical problems. Realizing this is the first step to helping yourselves, looks like youv'e done that. This will make you stronger if you take that road and it will rip you apart if you let it. The three of you are in this together whether or not you are holding each other or pushing yourselves apart. The fact you are talking about this means you don't want to give up and you think there is a reason to make it work. You both have made mistakes, no denying that, but it cannot be changed. The past is behind you and the only thing that matters is where you go from here. It will not be easy and it will not happen overnight, but you and your wife can steer your future. A day at a time is all you can do.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> A what??



Part Time Addict


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

*physical therapy assistant*


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not in rural Virginia they don't...there is a reason the cost of living is low here.....only viable trade around here would be a welder....maybe certified mechanic...ive got a few ideas when money is better....right now I couldn't afford the gas to go to a trade school



I went to indeed.com and searched martinsville va and found a few jobs you could do. I don't care if they are pt/ft for 10 bucks an hour you have a family to support. Kinda sounds like you are making excuses. Fuck, I would shovel shit if I had to.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

I got a job


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> you motherfucker



unfortunate but true....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I am great with talking to people....especially women



wow. the remorse is real deep huh?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

she would say the same thing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

and someone brought up my people skills


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

at this point seems a bit like bragging and rubbing salt in open wounds. and if a married man can't talk to women without it ending up where you went then no, you don't have skills in talking to women. you are skilled at being a cheating low life. business skill n scumbag skills are far apart. keeping it professional would be a requirement you can't seem to mange mr i'll try.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 28, 2013)

sooo.....what you're saying is you went from rock bottom to climbing back up in a matter of two days


pretty good turn around...seems that things might have been a bit alarmist (or now being glossed over..as they SHOULD be to the public)

everyone should probably get on the same page with the help of a shrink


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

whatever u say u bitter old hag....sorry someone cheated on you...cant imagine why....someone put down my people skills I said nah I actually have them....but I am much better with women....men are afraid of me


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whatever u say u bitter old hag....sorry someone cheated on you...cant imagine why....someone put down my people skills I said nah I actually have them....but I am much better with women....men are afraid of me



aww, did i touch a sore spot? just keepin it real dude.

and the can't imagine why statement... a shrink would say you blame Tonya for your failure to act like a good man.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

nah its clearly a sore spot for you....you defend everyone....even azza...but this you just spitting venom....sorry about your luck....I didn't do it to you....fact is...I am a great talker


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

nah...not her fault....I got issues....scars that don't heal...she carries my full weight...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

are men really afraid of you or do you just annoy the fuck out of them picking fights due to your personal insecurity like you have with most of the men here? 

any guy here that'd be scared of kos in person say so here


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> *physical therapy assistant*



^^ That's what I am!  Job sucks..it's a shit ton of paperwork and not that much time doing physical therapy, rather being a PT slave 


carry on ..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> are men really afraid of you or do you just annoy the fuck out of them picking fights due to your personal insecurity like you have with most of the men here?
> 
> any guy here that'd be scared of kos in person say so here


im 5 ft 11...covered in tat2s and veins and scars...230 pounds in decent shape...I am not normal...or average....people fear me...until they talk to me....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah its clearly a sore spot for you....you defend everyone....even azza...but this you just spitting venom....sorry about your luck....I didn't do it to you....fact is...I am a great talker



no, you did it to Tonya, who many of us here have come to care for. sorry you can't understand that i care about her being hurt in such a stupid way you said you so regretted doing to her before. i used to let my kids dad stay weekends with me when he lived with other girls cuz i kicked him out. we'd have fun and great sex and i'd send him right back home because he was fun to hang with n fuck but an ass to live with. i liked and was nice to his female whatever the hell they were. got me all wrong kos.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im 5 ft 11...covered in tat2s and veins and scars...230 pounds in decent shape...I am not normal...or average....people fear me...until they talk to me....



you look like a big kitten and your voice isn't at all fearsome. my 15 year old is 6'3.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

I kept clean for years....big failure for me...and very stupid...stupid pisses me off


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^^ That's what I am!  Job sucks..it's a shit ton of paperwork and not that much time doing physical therapy, rather being a PT slave
> 
> 
> carry on ..



how much training does it take? i bet less than keeping your dick in your pants does.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you look like a big kitten and your voice isn't at all fearsome. my 15 year old is 6'3.












    yeah...kitten...what the fuck does being 6 ft 3 have to do anything....I know plenty gangly teens....and I  purposely speak softer....but I appreciate the kitten thing....it gets old being judged on sight


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> how much training does it take? i bet less than keeping your dick in your pants does.



I have a 4 year bachelor in sports nutrition and a minor in phys ed, NASM, ISSA certified.. I think my training to keep my cock in my pants was more extensive 

Never the less, I love my wife enough not to cheat on her. And btw, it's not such cheating on your spouse.. rather cheating on your children that sucks. Nobody is perfect and we ALL make mistakes. But instead of bickering and pointing or accepting blame, do everything you can to work on tough times...your kids are worth the price of therapy, rehab etc..


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I kept clean for years....big failure for me...and very stupid...stupid pisses me off



i have cheated n been cheated on but i tell you what. when John n i started hanging out again 20 years after we ruined what we had
 NONE of his affairs mattered to me at all. i saw the man i once loved and all that was so good about him. we ruined a good thing for 
a few minutes making fools of ourselves. he died a while back 

he wrote me a letter not long before he died in an explosion that read in part

Life is such a joke sometimes.
a 56 yr old lovesick fool that wants to go back to the mid 80's
amazing!

I loved the feel of your skin against mine,
the way your body fit with mine, your smell, all 
the little sounds you made when you were so content.
I loved to tickle you just right, to give you shivers and goosebumps. 
I've searched the far corners of the world for what seems like an eternity
and have yet to find anything that even remotely resembles that feeling.

That's a man's love
and it never dies. 


Dude, I just don't want to see you lose all we did for the same stupid fucking reasons. I like my life now I'm pretty happy and past problems aren't nothing but I 
do have the experience of years and the view of 20 years after the fact knowing how dumb the shit we did was.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah...kitten...what the fuck does being 6 ft 3 have to do anything....I know plenty gangly teens....and I  purposely speak softer....but I appreciate the kitten thing....it gets old being judged on sight



i'm used to living in places like Augusta where they have the old school gyms n guys that can't touch their head they are so musclebound. There's a guy in Millinocket not very big that everyone is scared of. You must live in a low non diversely populated area.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

I live in southern Virginia....I always hear the stories like you just told....but never see these giants...they must live in a magical place...not like I live in antartica....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

here its the crack heads people are scared of. stabbings galore.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> that's not actually true..90% of pt's look like shit



Very much true. I see a lot of bulimic looking mfkers. Also some ppl are intimidated by jacked up trainers.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I live in southern Virginia....I always hear the stories like you just told....but never see these giants...they must live in a magical place...not like I live in antartica....



Ever been close to an NFL football team?   You'll feel tiny standing next to most of them.   Hell, even a good college will have some 6-5 330 pounders.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

there no one like that here...one kid....hes like a ginat farm boy though


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

and shit I aint even big...there is an aura...unless you grew up hard youd have no idea


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

maybe that's it. growing up hard as you call it can give people a direct look in the eyes of a stranger n they know you're sizing up if they need killing or not. it's an instinct thing with people who as kids needed to intuit who was "safe"


----------



## independent (Jun 28, 2013)

Kos is a good looking guy no wonder the ladies like him.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

lol....yeah yeah


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2013)

Now I feel like I'm watching a really BAD Dr Phil rerun. 

Just my observation.  KOS fucked up, big time fucked up.  Mrs KOS fucked up, big time fucked up.  It's up to them to decide how they are going to go forward.  They do not need to by judged by us forum folks.

LW your advice is always useful in that it is well thought out and presents something to think about. You are smart, and I'm aware you are telling us YOUR life experiences.  But one size does not fit all.  Imo, you appear to be siding with Mrs KOS, and beating up on KOS to appease YOUR earlier relationship experiences.  Fact is Mrs KOS fucked up too.  But it's not the "AG Forum" call who is right is and who is wrong.  Only they can decide that and if they can fix it, and our opinion does not mean jack. They both need to think of their child and grow up a notch.

On THAT note.  KOS..... damn dude, stop airing your personal family laundry on this board...... Unreal.  And what does looking intimidating has to do with anything?  Here in NJ my female 17 year old next door neighbor has more tats then you, and frankly she is scarier looking )).  You do have that 'wild eyed southern boy' thing going on..... but KelJu looks like Charles Manson compared to you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

I get it a lot...reactions at churches are always fun


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

and I was talking about the diff between me interacting with men or women


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

it's not just that i think he failed her it's seeing a man fail himself. he's better than that n he knows it. just needs to demand it of himself. tough love is still love. 

one good thing about both partners cheating if there can be a good thing about it is you know it really did mean nothing to you. it's a shit betrayal and it sucks to hurt or be hurt but if you have the ability to look at what you both did in the same light you know the lover didn't mean shit. once in a great while they do but usually nah. something to regret is all.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2013)

My work here is done.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

i wonder if azza ever cheated


----------



## charley (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## darkshadowlander (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Me and tonya had fought for years...never could get it right...i would demand things...she would say she wont change...im saying shes not good enuff....a year ago we started getting in the groove...i was deleriously happy the first time i my life...i felt safe...sure of how stuff was going...well turns out she was stealing pills at her nurse job....lost her liscense...she did this for years....i has suspicions...but i was a coward....anyways...she got busted....before she got busted she told her mom about it...not me...i was devasted...the pills didnt bother me....the fact we will lose our house hurt but didnt kill me....she leaned on her mom at the moment she needed help the most.....she runs to her moms house every time we have a disagreement not even an arguement....so tried to be stable and absorb it all. She was cold and distant...blamed me for everything....said i ruined her life....told me how awful i was again and again....i lost all hope wed ever be connected the way i needed.....yay abandonment issues...so i did what i do when i dont get attention....huge mistake....i had kept straight for years...i promised her...i lied




Fuck man that sucks been there, things will get better with time. sorry bro.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

im sure they will


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 28, 2013)

charley said:


>




Those skip days can get out of hand real quick!

Love your posts Charley!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Those skip days can get out of hand real quick!
> 
> Love your posts Charley!



Just like cheat meals


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Fuck bro, I'm sorry man. I went thru a divorce 10 years ago and I can say with all honesty The several years after my divorce were the best years of my life. You will miss her and be angry for a little bit, but soon you will feel relief from the bullshit and freedom to do what ever you want. You could also remind her that men do far better after a divorce, you will gain more freedom and luxury, women have extra baggage, most guys don't want a woman that have kids and an angry ex-husband whos a beast and can punch a whole thru their chest. Trust my guys will quickly dump her when they see you coming to pick up your son


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2013)

probly lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2013)

A couple of traumatic events that should have broke this marriage are now making it stronger. We will never quit fighting for love. No one can fill our places, nothing can keep us going except us, together loving eachother. We have punched through a lot of tough times and learned that we are fire proof. God has designed our marriage, and love is the greatest of all things, and Im the only woman wh...o can give Joseph the love he needs (his words also) There is definitely no other man who could love me the way Joseph does. Many people can love us, but we are meant to love eachother, the WAY we do. I need him, and he needs me; Dravin needs us, together not apart. There is not an alternative life better than ours. Family is sacred and most precious and in the end, love will always win.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2013)

she wrote that^^^^


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> A couple of traumatic events that should have broke this marriage are now making it stronger. We will never quit fighting for love. No one can fill our places, nothing can keep us going except us, together loving eachother. We have punched through a lot of tough times and learned that we are fire proof. *God has designed our marriage*, and love is the greatest of all things, and Im the only woman wh...o can give Joseph the love he needs (his words also) There is definitely no other man who could love me the way Joseph does. Many people can love us, but we are meant to love eachother, the WAY we do. I need him, and he needs me; Dravin needs us, together not apart. There is not an alternative life better than ours. Family is sacred and most precious and in the end, love will always win.



no he didnt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2013)

its ok if you are not religious....who cares...atheist are so funny....so desperate to make there point at all times


----------



## Watson (Jun 29, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i wonder if azza ever cheated



uve seen azzas wife, those legs, she has like 9 vaginas on each one, why would u need to cheat?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2013)

Glad things are working out for you.......I've seen too much devastation in my life due to Divorce.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 29, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Glad things are working out for you.......I've seen too much devastation in my life due to Divorce.



Ya divorce is the worst. Specially when your child is involved


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its ok if you are not religious....who cares...atheist are so funny....so desperate to make there point at all times



just like religious ones..so desperate to make there point at all times


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Ya divorce is the worst. Specially when your child is involved



Divorce is a necessary instrument. And only the weak-minded are fooled by religion


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> just like religious ones..so desperate to make there point at all times


yeah ive been very active rubbing my views in peoples faces...you have never seen me talk religion..but  you guys sure do....try again try harder


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Divorce is a necessary instrument. And only the weak-minded are fooled by religion


I agree...I am to smart for it....but I was raised that way...a part of me wants it to be real


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I agree...I am to smart for it....but I was raised that way...a part of me wants it to be real



I woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning


----------



## fsoe (Jun 29, 2013)

*I Agree completely*



heavyiron said:


> Fight for her and the kid. You made a vow. Keep it and quit being a pussy.


Being married is not easy, as a matter of fact it's very hard - Like Heavy said suck it up and fight, the D word is the easy way out -- 13 years with my wife .. We don't even use that word anymore , our marriage slogan is " never give up on us no matter what " - We all have problems and issues, as a matter of fact I have issues right now I am dealing with, but I cant give up - KOS , If you love her , anchor in the ground and fight for your family - Hope all works out


----------



## murf23 (Jun 29, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> Like it or not this is your therapy brother, that's why you posted it here, you need this. You are a typical American family with typical problems. Realizing this is the first step to helping yourselves, looks like youv'e done that. This will make you stronger if you take that road and it will rip you apart if you let it. The three of you are in this together whether or not you are holding each other or pushing yourselves apart. The fact you are talking about this means you don't want to give up and you think there is a reason to make it work. You both have made mistakes, no denying that, but it cannot be changed. The past is behind you and the only thing that matters is where you go from here. It will not be easy and it will not happen overnight, but you and your wife can steer your future. A day at a time is all you can do.



That just might be the best post I've ever read . True shit right there . Hope the 3 of you make it work together


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 30, 2013)

<----- Told ya you suck !


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive def thought about doing something like that once she works again...clearly it was a bad idea putting her thru school thinking she would be the dependable main bread winner....I get a lot of negative attention living in the bible belt looking the way I do....I imtimidate people



You asked her to stick everything minus the fucking couch in her ass ON VIDEO to get free gears on a PUBLIC website and suddely you're the victim here you fucking uneducated $10/hr pussy?  You don't intimidate shit in a church full of nuns.  I hope she gets a lawyer who cleans your uneducated clock.  

I hope she gets the best attorney in six fucking states and makes you work cleaning up dead deer carcasses for the state public works dept for $10/hr for the rest of your fat disgusting life to pay her alimony, child support and numerous trips to rehab.

Now run along and pay for WWE 739 while your fucking kid needs clothes, shoes and a fucking parent.


----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> You asked her to stick everything minus the fucking couch in her ass ON VIDEO to get free gears on a PUBLIC website and suddely you're the victim here you fucking uneducated $10/hr pussy?  You don't intimidate shit in a church full of nuns.  I hope she gets a lawyer who cleans your uneducated clock.
> 
> I hope she gets the best attorney in six fucking states and makes you work cleaning up dead deer carcasses for the state public works dept for $10/hr for the rest of your fat disgusting life to pay her alimony, child support and numerous trips to rehab.
> 
> Now run along and pay for WWE 739 while your fucking kid needs clothes, shoes and a fucking parent.



that was a bit harsh..


----------



## M-Way (Jul 12, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> You asked her to stick everything minus the fucking couch in her ass ON VIDEO to get free gears on a PUBLIC website and suddely you're the victim here you fucking uneducated $10/hr pussy?  You don't intimidate shit in a church full of nuns.  I hope she gets a lawyer who cleans your uneducated clock.
> 
> I hope she gets the best attorney in six fucking states and makes you work cleaning up dead deer carcasses for the state public works dept for $10/hr for the rest of your fat disgusting life to pay her alimony, child support and numerous trips to rehab.
> 
> Now run along and pay for WWE 739 while your fucking kid needs clothes, shoes and a fucking parent.



Fuck, I could hear shit tearing....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 12, 2013)

dang ...dudes late...we are back together and very happy... she has really stepped her game up... was looking for a ride or die chick and she was already at the house....for the 10000 time I liked making those vids.......chick did things she never did before....free stuff was just a bonus...those vids were a fun married time for us....I don't see the competition getting it brought up to them over a year later....update your material


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> And yes i dont have any friends and if i did the second they heard they would be hounding her so why the fuck would i tell them


Yes u ruined her life so where is she living now..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 21, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> You asked her to stick everything minus the fucking couch in her ass ON VIDEO to get free gears on a PUBLIC website and suddely you're the victim here you fucking uneducated $10/hr pussy?  You don't intimidate shit in a church full of nuns.  I hope she gets a lawyer who cleans your uneducated clock.
> 
> I hope she gets the best attorney in six fucking states and makes you work cleaning up dead deer carcasses for the state public works dept for $10/hr for the rest of your fat disgusting life to pay her alimony, child support and numerous trips to rehab. So true mah nigga
> 
> Now run along and pay for WWE 739 while your fucking kid needs clothes, shoes and a fucking parent.


so true mah nigga ..so true Ill rain her in her arsedem free gears...so worth it


----------



## dsc123 (Jul 21, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> You asked her to stick everything minus the fucking couch in her ass ON VIDEO to get free gears on a PUBLIC website and suddely you're the victim here you fucking uneducated $10/hr pussy?  You don't intimidate shit in a church full of nuns.  I hope she gets a lawyer who cleans your uneducated clock.
> 
> I hope she gets the best attorney in six fucking states and makes you work cleaning up dead deer carcasses for the state public works dept for $10/hr for the rest of your fat disgusting life to pay her alimony, child support and numerous trips to rehab.
> 
> Now run along and pay for WWE 739 while your fucking kid needs clothes, shoes and a fucking parent.



Where can I find the video?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2013)

lost a long time ago....and never be seen again thanks to idiots like that guy who want to complain about vids with a hot lady in them....jealousy is a hell of a thing....lol about the complaints and whining about a vid years old....grow up get a fuking life you cant have mine


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


> so true mah nigga .._*so true Ill rain her in her arse*_dem free gears...so worth it


Beautifully structured...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Beautifully structured...



He's Mexican. No hablo engrish round eye


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 28, 2013)

thing will go wrong again.and he be on tren and go out like the wwe guy  who chiked the shit out of his wife and kids


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 28, 2013)

No hablamos Engish....*I'm hoping you get the joke*


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> And yes i dont have any friends and if i did the second they heard they would be hounding her so why the fuck would i tell them



TRUE friends never do this broda.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> do you guys think a man that's been allowed to get away with cheating twice will stop? truthfully?



no , but his ability to cheat properly will increase, and as long as the gf doesnt find out she will think it stopped.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2013)

time for a taco


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 29, 2013)

....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2013)

Days of our Fucking Lives


----------



## morphias (Sep 17, 2015)

I am vey sorry to
 hear that  My wife hit me wth a dissolution of a marriage two weeks ago. 17 YEAR MARRIAGE.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2015)

A little late but better tahn never he went out like the WWE star on tren.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow. You guys feel better? Got all the estrogen out of your system?

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 4, 2015)

Medlab bunk AI's


----------



## Intense (Oct 6, 2015)

Big Pimpin said:


> You asked her to stick everything minus the fucking couch in her ass ON VIDEO to get free gears on a PUBLIC website and suddely you're the victim here you fucking uneducated $10/hr pussy?  You don't intimidate shit in a church full of nuns.  I hope she gets a lawyer who cleans your uneducated clock.
> 
> I hope she gets the best attorney in six fucking states and makes you work cleaning up dead deer carcasses for the state public works dept for $10/hr for the rest of your fat disgusting life to pay her alimony, child support and numerous trips to rehab.
> 
> Now run along and pay for WWE 739 while your fucking kid needs clothes, shoes and a fucking parent.




This still burns hot


----------



## independent (Oct 6, 2015)

Intense said:


> This still burns hot


Lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2015)

There's some life stories in this moherfuvkerz. I remember when Kos, sil and Azza all arrived. Dildoes in hand lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2015)

Big Pimpin said:


> You asked her to stick everything minus the fucking couch in her ass ON VIDEO to get free gears on a PUBLIC website and suddely you're the victim here you fucking uneducated $10/hr pussy?  You don't intimidate shit in a church full of nuns.  I hope she gets a lawyer who cleans your uneducated clock.
> 
> I hope she gets the best attorney in six fucking states and makes you work cleaning up dead deer carcasses for the state public works dept for $10/hr for the rest of your fat disgusting life to pay her alimony, child support and numerous trips to rehab.
> 
> Now run along and pay for WWE 739 while your fucking kid needs clothes, shoes and a fucking parent.


This guy Wins..
the rest can fuck off


----------

